# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  КОРПОРАТИВ В СТИЛЕ 18-19 ВЕКА

## Натуса

Дорогие форумчане, сначала слова благодарности за бескорыстную помощь и идеи в проведении праздников. Спасибище!!!! Очень многое черпаю из ваших неугомонных голов.)))) Тоже хочется поделиться. На форуме видела тему про вечеринку в стиле 18-19 века, там было немного материала, сейчас ее  не нашла, поэтому создала новую тему. Так случилось, что пришлось проводить корпоратив в этом стиле. Прошло замечательно, главный плюс, что все пришли в костюмах этой эпохи. Выкладываю основу,Очень многое взято с форума, за что большое спасибо всем, просто трансформировано, а уж в какой последовательности и с какими изюминками, этому здесь всех учить не надо, главное КОСТЯК)

1. Начало (музка:как упоительны в России вечера)
Балы, красавицы, лакеи, юнкера. как же это романтично и красиво. Сейчас у нас на дворе новый год, а в Новый год случаются самые необычные вещи, представьте, что сегодня мы  с вами перенеслись на несколько веков назад, а так как мы дети двух веков: 20 и 21, то и перенесемся мы то ли в 18, то ли в 19, как душа пожелает. Иногда прошлое и настоящее будет пересекаться, а  чтобы наши уважаемые гости , не потеряли ориентир во времени и в пространстве,я буду тем порталом, который связывает нашу эпоху, и те золотые  или  серебряные века, которые мы имеем счастье наблюдать  в ваших потрясающих нарядах , блеске украшений и сиянии глаз…. Итак…. Разрешите представиться...................

 Музыка навеяла на меня фразу «Как отвратительно в России по утрам».. но не будем о грустном, до этого как минимум еще целый вечер и ночь, так что  Сначала предлагаю веселиться прилично, а потом, как обычно. Времени еще вагон, а нам нужно выпить, закусить поговорить по душам возможно познакомиться и за это снова выпить, и не забыть закусить и тогда 100% гарантия, что вы уйдете нетрезвые, веселые, готовенькие.. в смысле работать в новом году, и и кстати о работе, слово для первого тоста я передаю руководителю, …………
-можно дать заготовку в этом стиле, а находчивый руководитель это все обыграет.
Милостивые дамы и господа….
Смею поведать Вам, что сие праздненство…
Уразумею в том перст судьбы… что..
Я право….. Видя ваши томные взгляды….
Прекраснейшие друзья мои, прекрасен наш союз..
Не гневайтесь.. наши рвения, наши пламенные усилия…
Долг призывает нас…..
Коленопреклоненно….

2.Застольная
Этикет
Ну что ж, я смотрю на вас и, честно говоря, теряюсь в словах, в смысле как кому из вас обращаться, надо это исправить, итак 18- 19 век и давайте вспомним, как в те времена люди обращались друг к другу, любые варианты, муж к жене,   по чинам, по сословиям, по этикету, вообщем, как хотите…. Варианты
Сударь, Сударыня…вежливая форма обращения к собеседнику в Российской Империи.. произошла от слова Государь, первый слог убрали Человек, имеющий право судить, высказывать свое мнение (ну, к каждому из вас то определение подходит, а если нет, значит вы холоп или смерд)
В целом формы обращения между людьми, даже родственниками логичны.. от старших к младшим, по возрасту и чину, старшим разрешалось несколько пренебрежительная манера, а младшие подчеркнуто уважительная, и только на Вы.. 
Муж к жене тоже обращался на Вы  (давайте порепетируем (вы, .....… вы…. ..........по имени только в интимной обстановке я сейчас вижу и слышу, как у мужчин  заскрипели мозги, вспоминая отчества жен….
Чины от младшего к старшему: Ваше благородие, ваше превосходительство, ваше высочество (то уже про царей)… Ваш сиятельство, ваша светлость (то князья и графы из царских фамилий).. Кто сегодня в светлом, к вам можно обращаться ВАША СВЕТЛОСТЬ..А у кого сияют глаза или бриллианты-Ваше сиятельство. Посмотрите вокруг

Мадам,  иностранка, воспитательница,  до 17 года к замужней даме, синьор, синьорита,  (средние века землевладельцы)
Ваше высокоблагородие, скородие (за глаза сковородие)
Ваша Милость , к старшему чину раньше, но сегодня Дамы безусловно заслуживают обращение Ваша Милость они так милы, 
А вы заметили, что все обращения, как правило касаются мужчин… мадам, сударыня, душа моя, звезда моя… потому как дамы должны были только бледнеть и падать в обморок.. но мы сегодня будем краснеть, дас привилегированное положение и благочестие дамы, что выражалось в оказании бесчисленных мелких услуг. Все замужем, значит целовать руки можно, к незамужним только поклон.
Итак репетируем.., определилиссь, как  сегодня вы друг друга  будете приглашать выпить, потанцевать  или…. Покутить.., , чем чаше обращались сударь, тем больше уважения, и настолько часто, что сократили до  Дас—нетсссс,  и сейчас дабы выразить свою готовность веселиться  я предлагаю наполнить бокалы, готовы? Дас. Давайте поднимем бокалы за  Покорнейших слуг и милостивых государей, за Любезных друзей и Прекрасных дам.
Подсказки-нарезки для гостей, если не могут сообразить, предлагаем обратить свой взор на соседа справа и предложить ему.....по кругу гости общаются, вы коментируете
"Любезный друг…

Только вообразите себе, уважаемый,


Право, какой же  Вы ……… кутила и балагур.

Ваш покорнейший слуга….

Милостивый государь…

Нижайший ваш слуга….

К вашим  услугам….сударь

Исполню любое Ваше повеление…..

Счастлив буду я, ежели его сиятельство граф ……….. соблаговолит ………

Покорнейше прошу Вас Ваша светлость

Ежели чувства любви и благодарности к в Вашей милости, начертанные мною, будут не совсем недостойны высокого предмета моего обожания, то есть вас……..

Прошу простить мне мою докучливость…

Примите, генерал, уверение в моей совершенной преданности и высоком уважении Вашего Превосходительства 

Почитая прелестными Ваши дарования, я восхищен….

Признаюсь, невольно любя едкость Ваших острот…..

С живейшим удовольствием увидел я сегодня вас…"

3. Застольная. Учим французский
Музыка французская…. Падам падам падам ( «французский вальс»)
Давайте вспоминать, чем еще были характерны те времена… светские салоны, карты, дуэли, каторги, вольнодумание, живой интерес к живописи искусству, музицирование.. …практически все знали как минимум 2 языка,  русский и французский, почему: еще при Петре в Юности честное зерцало сказано.. «младой шляхтич, ежели в экзкрциции (обучении) совершен, а наипаче в языках, конной езде, танцевании, шпажной битве и книгах научен, оный может прямым придворным человеком быть.. 2) дабы при разговоре слуги не понимали что они говорят3) очень много было иностранных гувернеров, ну разобрались, 
А сейчас, я вас уверяю, вы все на самом деле уже знаете французский язык, есть куча слов, которые мы произносим. Вы сейчас будете переводить без труда
Акушер (акуше-родить), Афиша (афиш-плакат) Бижу (бижутерия-драгоценность), колье(колье так и читается) воротник, шейка, Гарде-роб (хранить платье) порт моне (носить деньги) перфорэ , (проткнуть пронзить) Вуаля, шерше ля фа, мерси, бонжюр, вспоминаем фильм силь ву пле,  Же ву пли.. Аве плезир…
Ну вот видите, вы все уже разговариваете на французском, столько слов знаете, а сейчас небольшой урок французского произношения: есть среди нас те, кто знает французский… вы будете помогать
Удивительное произношение, нужно картавить и гнусавить, пронос…. Набрали в рюмочки напиток и пополоскали горлышко…. А теперь надо размять язычок, повернулись к своим женам и слились во французском поцелуе..это если полоскание не помогло..
 Дальше общение с гостями.. Можно просить повторить. Итак…Же ме презан (разрешите предстваиться…) Натали..Комон тю тапель (как тебя зовут?)
Жэма пель…Натали, 
А сейчас сложные фразы. Давайте хором и стараемся с акцентом:
"Макар теля пасе, теля траву жуе"
"Баран жевал травуюю"
Затем выбираем самого авторитетного: Ну а вам самое сложное, эта фраза будет использоваться вами, если кто-то устанет веселиться например. Читайте громко и с акцентом "жопе порву" (Желательно произносить с французским акцентом, чтобы это было не так пошло)) у нас все смеялись, была коронная фраза... главное лучше дать почитать а не просить за собой повторять.)
Теперь вы точно можете всех удивить.  . дасссс Уии.. ( Песня на французском зыке)

4.Застольная
Что характерно еще для тех времен, вы уже сказали, раньше на светских раутах принято было играть в шарады, играть в буриме, сочинять стихи,  мы сейчас тоже попробуем  совместными усилиями сочинить сказку, вы вытаскиваете первую строчку и надо ее закончить, желательно в рифму и желательно смешно.
-Как-то раз под новый год… 
-Вышел Дедушка мороз….
-Мне подарок принесли….
-Елка в гости к нам пришла…..
-Хоть и холодно вокруг…
-В эту ночь никто не спит… 
-В баньке я погреться рад…
-На работу все мы падки…
-Ну а если веселиться….
-Коллективу пожелать…….дружно год козы встречать
Получилась сказочка (музыка, вдруг как в сказке...??????????????) Музыка из сказки)
Тост: я предлагаю выпить за таланты, которые есть у вас в коллективе.

5 Конкурс : Живые картинки Конкурсом вызываем 3 мужчин, под каждую картинку муз оформление, призы угадавшим художников
В те времена люди очень ценили искусство, разбирались в нем, ну или делали вид, что разбирались, сейчас и мы попробуем, Вас трое, я буду вам помогать,  ваша задача делать, что я скажу, а задача присутствующих отгадать, что же мы показываем. Телевизоров же не было, диваны тоже были не такими комфортными… поэтому люди играли на светских приемах в «Живые картинки»
1.	Встаньте в полукруг и поднимите руки вверх (помашите ими), как вы думаете, что это?, заклосились…. (Рожь) Кто Написал…Шишкин. Аплодисменты.. 
2.	 теперь косяком, свиньей, и руки в стороны, помашите ими,однозначно птицы… но не орлы.. пока ( грачи прилетели) (Правда на картине грачи сидят, но все узнали. Кто написал Саврасов
3.	Обнимитесь осторожнее, вы как-то очень охотно обнялись…. (картина современная «Третьим будешь» ( а это дырка в портале, 20 век, фрагмент из фильма АФоня – иди домой)) чтобы почувстовали нашу любовь
4.	А теперь друг за другом и наклонитесь руки  как будто мешок подарков и тяжжееллыый ну и цемент, что привычнее? (бурлаки на волге) (фрагмент эй ухнем…)а сейчас еще подпоем и скажем, кто же написал Репин, это можно хором, впиталось с молоком 1 учителя..
5.	А теперь: в ряд и руку к глазам, смотрим вдаль (три богатыря) Один схватился за меч, другой "что же милый мой смотришь искоса, низко голову наклоня.. на а средний руку к бровям.. ну конечно, а кто же написал… Чем не Богатыри Васнецов, как с них писали.
6.	А теперь в рядочек, обнялись и подняли правую ногу… ничего не навеяло…. …. Вторую ногу.. а теперь и пр и левую… а это богатыри на банкете…
Танцуем КАН КАН
Аплодисменты нашим богатырям Дассс


6.Угадай  Мелодию
А сейчас я иду в народ
Кто чаще всех угадывал…. Я прошу вас выйти, чтобы все полюбовались на ваши наряды и ваш интеллект. вам каждой понадобиться помощник. Выведите себе помощника Сейчас будет конкурс, который называется по старинному «Музицирование». а на нашем языке Угадай мелодию. Что залогом успеха….чтобы кнопка не западала, Мужчины, вы будете кнопки.. присаживайтесь, а  так как в те времена не было электричества, мы будем обходиться подручными средствами.(дудочки для дня рождения) Давайте попробуем.  Нажимаем, вы дудите, если не нажимают-не дудите. Итак, находим кнопку.. … давим, в пол  Пробный вариант нажали…. Подудели…. Самодудящие кнопки…. Итак пробуем… (Музыка например Маленькой елочке. Расслабьтесь расхотиет и сразу все сбудется)

1 тур угадываем мелодии на тему музыка из фильмов про нашу предложенную эпоху..
-пора порадуемся. Песня про то, как мало надо мужчине для счастья (красавице и кубку, счастливому клинку) 
-Золушка Песня про ту, чьим именем называют магазины обуви особенно маленького размера
 -Ланфрен-ланфра Если переводить начало, то получится нечто среднее между ай на не ой  люли люли
 -уно моменто Песня на иностранном языке, которую всегда поют, когда надо подождать..один момент
-Гардемарины (песня про патриотизм) 
-Вжик вжик … Про то, что в рукках мужчины-оружие это аргумент
Подводим итоги первого тура, итак. Пару … и … благодарм за участие и я вручу вам утешите приз, если продолжите фразу Не тормози… сникерсни.
2 тур, угадываем мелодии на тему Нового года
-одна снежинка Песня про то, чего не может быть, если только  помещение, с размером в ммллм
-звенит январская вьюга (именно в январе люди теряются и надутся уже никогда
-Три белых коня (дома как птицы нахохлились
-Новый год к нам мчится Песня про то, что скоро все случится
-Новый год Песня про про причину нашего банкета
Итак мы аплодируем участникам, которые занимают почетное…..просто почетное место, вручаем призы, особенно кнопкам. И наши победители…..
Фанфары, аплодисменты.Танцуем под музыку к своим местам!!!

7.Застольная «Гадание на газировке» Музыка  из Формулы любви» 
Те прошлые времена была еще одна традиция, которая сохранилась и по сей день, гадать, сейчас мы с вами это сделаем, возьмите пластиковый стаканчик, налейте туда газировки или шампанского, возьмите….если бы я была графом калиостро, то попросила бы золотые  украшения. Но боюсь, что бесследно я не исчезну, поэтому у нас свое черное золото, маленький кусочек шоколадки и бросьте туда, а я сейчас расскажу, что же будет с вами в следующем году. Смотрите внимательно, что же у вас в стакане происходит. Итак....................
-если ваш кусочек кувыркается, то год для вас будет полный событий, вы будете кувыркаться.. а уж, как уж на сковородке в кабинете начальника, или в постели с любимой женщиной или мужчиной…..
-если кусочек опустился на дно, вы затаитесь, …. …В ожидании чуда или  повышения зарплатыЕсли бы это было так, это бы ещё ничего. Если бы, конечно, оно так и было. Но так как это не так, так оно и не этак. Такова логика вещей. © Алиса в Стране Чудес
- если же он у вас спокойно плавает, то вы……. Нет совсем не обязательно то о чем вы подумали,  вы просто непотопляемы..
Тост. Ну вообщем, как встретите новый год, так вам и надо!!! Пьем до дна.

Был еще вальс обязательно, потому как такие шикарные костюмы должны играть, были конкурсы танцевальные, но их в большом кол-ве на Этом сайте, я выложила только то, что касаемо тематики, а фишку с порталом можно обыгрывать столько раз, сколько нужно.

----------

+эlla (23.02.2017), energizer70 (11.12.2022), skomorox (07.10.2017)

----------

